# ReplayTV acquired by DirecTV



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

This article indicates DirecTV just bought ReplayTV. The article indicates DirecTV probably wanted to acquire the intellectual property.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Woah.
So much for DTV and TiVo playing nice in the future.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

They prob got it on the cheap and seems like a deal. Prob a good defensive move/ bargaining chip at the least, but wouldn't expect too much out of it. Most talented management and engineers are gone.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep, that pretty much kills Tivo's future on DirecTV.

But ReplayTV is just as good as Tivo. I'll take it!


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

Unless something really seismic happens, I'm guessing Directv and Tivo will never meet again. Too bad as I really love my Directivos. Time marches on though...


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm as a replaytv customer who never plans to get directv... I find this to be a nice forward looking statement... but ultimately never effecting me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I doubt this will affect any plans D* had with TiVo. Replay was virtually dead anyway - this just takes it off life-support and eliminates another avenue of competition (such as it was).

Yes, I know a few fanbois will disagree, but seriously, when was the last time you even heard anything about Replay?


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Loved my RTVs but I recently replaced them with a Tivo S2 and S3.

Sold my first RTV on ebay a few weeks ago and have my lifetime activated RTV on ebay now. Still have two more to sell.

I would have definitely stuck with ReplayTV if they had HD offerings. While I like the Tivos, I think the RTVs were superior in a few ways. 

LH


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm thinking this isn't about RTV software (GUI, etc.) as much as it is about the patents they have.


----------



## rlawson4 (Nov 28, 2007)

I would agree that this is a defensive patent related move in light of the recent Tivo victory over Dish. Nevertheless, I miss my ReplayTV interface and its features. While my new Tivo HD has some advantages, Replay had the better feature set.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

rlawson4 said:


> I would agree that this is a defensive patent related move in light of the recent Tivo victory over Dish. Nevertheless, I miss my ReplayTV interface and its features. While my new Tivo HD has some advantages, Replay had the better feature set.


While I like the Tivo's more advanced search functionality, especially Universal Swivel Search, the RTV's networking features were vastly superior.

RTV's ability to stream video rather than transfer was a HUGE plus for me. I also liked having the ability to program one RTV from another and delete files on one RTV from another.

It's a bit of an annoyance to have to transfer a program from one Tivo to another, then remember to delete the program from both the source and destination when done. Also, while I can transfer from a "pause point" on one to another Tivo, I don't like having to transfer back from a "pause point" to finish watching a program on the source Tivo.

The advertising and "big brother" aspects of the Tivo bother me a bit too, but Tivo's benefits outweigh its disadvantages.

Overall, I'm a satisfied new Tivo owner, but I still miss my RTVs!

LH


----------



## rlawson4 (Nov 28, 2007)

I completely agree with the above assesment. The features of Replay that I miss the most are the ability the stream recordings and the ability to control my other ReplayTV's through each other on the network. I also miss the abilty of each unit to control the others.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Actually, in addition to patents, this puts DirecTV right into the PC market, which is all Replay does these days.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, in addition to patents, this puts DirecTV right into the PC market, which is all Replay does these days.


I considered RTV PC edition, but with that as well as all other PC solutions, there's no ability to control digital cable via IR emitter or cable cards.

It took Tivo's enabling MRV on the S3 plus a price drop ($350 after rebate!) to get me to jump to Tivo. If not for those two things I'd still be using RTVs for SD programming and the crappy SA 8300HD cable box DVR for HD stuff.

LH


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually, in addition to patents, this puts DirecTV right into the PC market, which is all Replay does these days.


I'm not sure that means anything.
They still haven't released their USB HD receiver which was due out _last month_.

And with this announcement, they might never.

Plus I've never seen a real indication that DirecTV wants anything to do with the PC market.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Plus I've never seen a real indication that DirecTV wants anything to do with the PC market.


Intel, DIRECTV Advance Digital Home Entertainment Experience; Intel and DIRECTV Announce First Ever Premium Digital Broadcast Entertainment Service to Embrace Intel(R) Viiv(TM) Technology
LAS VEGAS, Jan 05, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, and Intel Corporation today announced a ground-breaking joint effort to enable remote viewing of DIRECTV's entertainment services and programming to PC screens, laptops, portable media players and set-top boxes through Intel(R) Viiv(TM) technology later in 2006. The move gives DIRECTV's customers a seamless way to enjoy the company's programming from the television, PC and personal consumer electronic devices.

The companies also plan an extensive joint marketing campaign that educates consumers about the benefits of DIRECTV's entertainment experience and Intel's digital home efforts.

Announced today at the 2006 Consumer Electronics Show, DIRECTV expects to enable this capability on the company's next-generation set-top boxes with deployment to customers slated for later this year. The two companies also plan to collaborate on the development of a PC tuner that would enable DIRECTV customers to enjoy the high-quality digital DIRECTV entertainment experience. This would include a broad range of high-definition, exclusive and original programming from DIRECTV's lineup -- available on PCs, laptop computers or other hand-held devices. DIRECTV expects to complete the product verification later this year and provide the tuner through PC makers which offer Intel Viiv technology-based PCs.

"DIRECTV recognizes consumers are viewing television on PCs and portable and mobile devices. The power of Intel Viiv technology will enable us to offer consumers nationwide the best entertainment experience -- when, where and how they want it," said Chase Carey, CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "Through our strategic relationship with Intel and joint commitment to an industry standards-based approach for securely delivering a premium TV experience on the PC, we will advance how our customers view and enjoy their digital programming."

"Simply said, this effort will help reshape how consumers view their digital programming with a television leader such as DIRECTV embracing the PC and Intel Viiv technology," said Paul Otellini, Intel president and CEO. "DIRECTV is providing its customers with ultimate control over how and when they enjoy their entertainment and information, which also accelerates our shared vision of delivering an easier and more secure digital entertainment experience to families when and where they want it."

The introduction of Intel Viiv technology today marks an effort by Intel to enable a broad choice of entertainment and information from around the world so that consumers can more easily download, view, manage, store and enjoy their content anytime and on a variety of devices.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Yeah but was that under Murdoch or under Liberty?

Considering how guarded DTV tends to be about the content, I'm a little skeptical about this taking shape, especially since almost two years have elapsed since that announcement.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Yeah but was that under Murdoch or under Liberty?


That is under Murdoch. Liberty still does not own DirecTV so it is not involved in any statements about DirecTV or this deal.



> Considering how guarded DTV tends to be about the content, I'm a little skeptical about this taking shape, especially since almost two years have elapsed since that announcement.


Your original statement was "Plus I've never seen a real indication that DirecTV wants anything to do with the PC market." I was just posting a press release that showed DirecTV has been interested in the PC market. There have been no indications either way since then if they are still interested.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

rlawson4 said:


> ...I miss my ReplayTV interface and its features. While my new Tivo HD has some advantages, Replay had the better feature set.


A DirecTV DVR with ReplayTV's GUI and functionality would be kick-a**! But they'd have to make it with a dual tuner. Wonder how big a hurdle that would be?

I know some posters at these Forums disagree, but, although tempting, I wouldn't choose a programming service based on its DVR. More to the point, I wonder how DirecTV will deal with the legacy costs of maintaining ReplayTV's EPG; would they offer deals on DirecTV as a pacifier, but then shut it down?

There already is at least one program now available (go to* '120 to 160 Hour Drive Upgrades'*) for setting older ReplayTV's clocks to enable timely manual recordings. Can something similiar be developed for newer ReplayTV's?

EDIT: By way of the *Coffee House*: Legacy guide data apparently to *continue*, at least for now, from ReplayTV's seller, D&M Holdings.

_December 13, 2007
DirecTV Buys ReplayTV (Huh?) 
By Dave Zatz

Ive lost track of how many times ReplayTV has switched hands. And today theyve ended up under DirecTVs wing for who knows what purpose. 
...
UPDATE: I just got my hands on what looks to be a legit letter from D&M CEO Eric Evans to company employees about the sale. Heres an excerpt..

Today D&M announced that we have sold ReplayTV® to DIRECTV, a US-based satellite television provider. D&M will continue to provide service to the current subscribers for the foreseeable future but will not solicit additional customers. All remaining assets, with the exception of the office space and some furniture, will be assumed by DIRECTV._


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

From another thread on this...

Note that ReplayTV and TiVo agreed to not sue each other over patents:

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/emergingtech/0,1000000183,2125720,00.htm

There were two ways to get to town. DIRECTV just bought the other way.

It has made it to TVPredictions:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dreplay121307.htm

"_The ReplayTV acquisition also could suggest that DIRECTV has no plans to resume its marketing relationship with TiVo, which also first launched a DVR in 1997.

"The companies severed their marketing agreement a few years ago, although TiVo still provides service to existing DIRECTV-TiVo set-top owners._"

- Craig


----------

